# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Samsung Wearables - Yay or Nay?

## sexualbanana

I'm thinking about getting a smart watch to pair with my Samsung Android. I'm a little on the fence about getting one. I imagine there's a bunch of you guys who have one, so I'm wondering what your experiences have been - the pros and cons.

Specifically, I'm thinking of a Samsung 5, but I'm open to other options.

----------


## Buster

I just switched to a Garmin from my Samsung Watch 4 LTE. I haven't gotten around to putting it on kijiji, but PM if you are interested.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My wife got a pixel for Christmas and says the battery life sucks. Soooo?

----------


## taemo

what are your needs for a smart watch?

----------


## vengie

I use the Samsung Active 2.
It's decent, but Garmin has upped their game and is far superior.
I'll be switching to Garmin in another year or so.

----------


## Buster

> I use the Samsung Active 2.
> It's decent, but Garmin has upped their game and is far superior.
> I'll be switching to Garmin in another year or so.



I bought an Epix Gen2 in December and it is sensational.

----------


## vengie

That thing is loaded with features!
Too bulky for my tastes though. I'll be looking at the Vivoactive or Venu line.

----------


## Buster

> That thing is loaded with features!
> Too bulky for my tastes though. I'll be looking at the Vivoactive or Venu line.



It's not too bad on the wrist. But I'm a bulkier guy so that helps.

----------


## sexualbanana

> what are your needs for a smart watch?



The fitness and sleep tracker is intriguing to me. I'm mostly interested the more passive fitness stats. When I'm actually being active, I can't wear the watch because it won't work with handwraps or it's against the rules to wear jewelry during a basketball game (plus, I've been hit with those in pick up games before and it's not very pleasant).

I generally wear my normal wristwatch pretty loose, but I'm guessing that in order for the fitness stats to be accurate, the watch should be pretty tight. Is that right?

The only reason I'm looking is because I have a big gift card for cadillac fairview, so I think the cost is more palatable. At full price, I wouldn't even consider it.

----------


## vengie

> It's not too bad on the wrist. But I'm a bulkier guy so that helps.



I think the battery life is the most intriguing part of that watch to me.. I hate having to charge every 2-3 days

----------


## Buster

> I think the battery life is the most intriguing part of that watch to me.. I hate having to charge every 2-3 days



the battery life is insane...but i think thats true of most Garmin watches.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Isn't there a one-limb, colour-mismatched appendage one could wear during basketball that would cover any issues?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who wants basic stats and sleep tracking can get any basic Fitbit and that'll do it for less money and longer battery life. 
Not at all comparable to a real smart in features of course.

----------


## sexualbanana

> Anyone who wants basic stats and sleep tracking can get any basic Fitbit and that'll do it for less money and longer battery life. 
> Not at all comparable to a real smart in features of course.



Aside from the normal watch features, I don't really know what the useful ones are and which features sound cool in theory but are actually not at all useful.

Figured I'd ask you guys and see what things you like, and don't like, about yours, and see if it strikes a chord with me.

----------


## taemo

I finally decided to get a smart watch over the holidays as well but didn't want the extra features that an apple watch has, plus I wanted great battery life, so I went with the Garmin Instinct 2 Solar. I just charge the watch every couple of days for 30-60min.
2S version (40mm) for my 7" wrist, but if you are bigger then the 45mm will work fine.
I wear my watch to keep track of my cycling and running, "body battery", heart rate and sleep tracking although I don't really understand how sleep tracking works yet.

The tiny screen is good enough for the data that I really care for plus it vibrates for calls or notifications on my phone which is all I want.

----------


## jwslam

I used to daily a Garmin Vivoactive3. Did everything I needed.

As a gift I now daily a Garmin Approach S60. Missing some of the things from the activity watch such as HR, Garmin Pay.
It is way better as an actual golf watch though, and without HR the battery is way better.

----------


## DonJuan

I got a Samsung Watch 5 for Christmas and I like it. (I have no experience with any other fitness watch)

3 day battery life with the darker watch face options, and I like the customizability of it. ($1 app download for the Rolex oyster perpetual face is kina neat, but also terrible at the same time)
I just use it to track steps and regular fitness things. Reminds me to stretch and take a break etc. It has some neat blood pressure monitoring and even an ECG feature.

I mostly like it because it doesn't look like a fitness watch.

----------


## spike98

I drink the kool-aid and have an Apple watch. The main appeal to me however is not necessarily something apple specific. Its the LTE connectivity. When i am being active, i tend to leave my phone at home (or even more often in general) as I make/receive calls and texts from my device. I start my truck from my wrist, arm my alarm, and can check the weather easily. Adding items to grocery lists or reminders are very critical as my memory is terrible so if its not almost instant, i forget. I can do this all without my phone anywhere near me.

I would assume this type of integration is pretty typical for a true smartwatch so again, these functions are not really brand specific. The downer to these styles of devices is of course, battery life. I charge mine nightly so I dont really sleep track which would be something i would like in the future. However, i know Apple has upped the game on battery life with their current models of watches so I may switch.

I think what it boils down to is if you want to do phone things on your watch, you should stick with the device manufactured with your phone. If you want mainly fitness/activity tracking there are better options such as the garmin or fit bit offerings. There really isn't a solid mix of both, so far.

----------


## Doozer

I have to agree with spike for most of what he said. I have an apple watch as well, and the watch you pick depends on the features you want. But I will caution by saying there are a lot of things I wasn't interested in until I found out I could do them on my watch. 

I use it mostly for fitness, etc, like it sounds like you would. Especially time/distance for my dog walks. It's nice to know whether we've done 4km or 5.5km that day. 

But a lot of other things have become handy. It's nice when I'm in my car without carplay to be able to give my wrist a quick check if a text comes in just to see if it's important. Things like being able to deactivate the house alarm, open the garage door, etc, are all pretty nice when the phone is in your pocket.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Garmin Approach is a killer golf watch. I used to have one until I lent it a relative. Good thing I stopped golfing.

----------


## Xtrema

> The fitness and sleep tracker is intriguing to me. I'm mostly interested the more passive fitness stats. When I'm actually being active, I can't wear the watch because it won't work with handwraps or it's against the rules to wear jewelry during a basketball game (plus, I've been hit with those in pick up games before and it's not very pleasant).
> 
> I generally wear my normal wristwatch pretty loose, but I'm guessing that in order for the fitness stats to be accurate, the watch should be pretty tight. Is that right?
> 
> The only reason I'm looking is because I have a big gift card for cadillac fairview, so I think the cost is more palatable. At full price, I wouldn't even consider it.



By a tracker that uses e-ink that draw way less power and charges once a week instead of every night.




> I finally decided to get a smart watch over the holidays as well but didn't want the extra features that an apple watch has, plus I wanted great battery life, so I went with the Garmin Instinct 2 Solar. I just charge the watch every couple of days for 30-60min.
> 2S version (40mm) for my 7" wrist, but if you are bigger then the 45mm will work fine.
> I wear my watch to keep track of my cycling and running, "body battery", heart rate and sleep tracking although I don't really understand how sleep tracking works yet.
> 
> The tiny screen is good enough for the data that I really care for plus it vibrates for calls or notifications on my phone which is all I want.



Totally this. As long as notification shows up that I don't have to reach for the phone, it's done its job.

----------


## jwslam

> By a tracker that uses e-ink.



I've still yet to see anyone wear a ticwatch

----------


## msommers

What about the Pixel Watch?

----------


## DonJuan

> Things like being able to deactivate the house alarm, open the garage door, etc, are all pretty nice when the phone is in your pocket.



Saw this and it inspired me to see dig more into the capabilities of this thing. I half ass tried to have my Ring and Lorex apps on my smart watch so I can get notifications etc. But haven't figured it out yet. Will report back.

----------


## Buster

All that capability is what kills the battery life on these things. The inconvenience of a constantly drained/draining smart watch is far greater than opening a garage door.

----------


## gmc72

> I've still yet to see anyone wear a ticwatch



We bought my son one of those a couple of years ago. He wears it all the time.

I just use the Fitbit Sense. it does all I need it to.

----------


## sexualbanana

I bit the bullet last night and bought a Watch5. 

The stupid charger that came with the watch was a USB-C charger with no charging block. By the time I got home and started setting it up, any place that might have a USB-C block was closed.

----------


## jwslam

> The stupid charger that came with the watch was a USB-C charger with no charging block. By the time I got home and started setting it up, any place that might have a USB-C block was closed.



Umm do you not own a modern laptop / desktop / car?

----------


## DonJuan

> I bit the bullet last night and bought a Watch5. 
> 
> The stupid charger that came with the watch was a USB-C charger with no charging block. By the time I got home and started setting it up, any place that might have a USB-C block was closed.



Oh I forgot to mention this also. Yea, its a pain. I charge off my laptop.

Charging block from Wish with dual USB and USB-C is the solution. (suffer the 3 weeks shipping with me)

----------


## Buster

I am a annoyed at my Garmin watch and its propriety charging connector - which was a necessity in the case of a sealed watch.

I do laugh at Apple people and their retarded connectors tho.

----------


## sexualbanana

> Umm do you not own a modern laptop / desktop / car?



Didn't look at my tablet, and both my desktop and car have USB-A.

I did find a block from one of my other devices, but I bought a USB-A watch charger on Amazon because I have more USB-A blocks, which would be easier for travel.

----------


## jwslam

> I am a annoyed at my Garmin watch and its propriety charging connector - which was a necessity in the case of a sealed watch.



https://www.amazon.ca/Seltureone-Con...s%2C128&sr=8-6

----------


## Buster

> https://www.amazon.ca/Seltureone-Con...s%2C128&sr=8-6



ya, i have similar and its fine. I mean I cant just grab any old USB cord lying around and plug in my watch.

Now I know what Apple people feel like...gross.

----------

